# Honda EM2200x help



## peenut6

I just recently picked up a EM2200x for a somewhat descent price with a known no AC output issue. I got it from I guy who bought it with intentions to fix and never got around to it. After getting it home I found there was no Voltage regulator on it at all. (AVR) That posses a problem. I went to the library and found a repair manual and one of the tests has you unplug the AVR and apply 12v across the points and voila I was producing 120v output. This I believe tells me that if I get a voltage regulator I should be in business. (I hope) Is there anything else I need to test? A voltage regulator is $100 bucks new but do not want to buy it if there is something else wrong. I cant finds frame serial number but need either a 32350-ZB3-004 or a 32350-ZB4-14. I would love to find a used one if possible. Just in case there is another underlying issue. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert Coats

peenut6 said:


> Any feedback would be appreciated.


Attached to this posting are the troubleshooting pages of the shop manual; you might find it helpful at some point. 

You may purchase a complete, paper manual from Honda's technical publications store on eBay (free shipping):

*Honda Shop Manuals on eBay*

[email protected]

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## peenut6

Thanks for the post. These tests are much better than the book from library. Will test this weekend.


----------



## peenut6

I just put in the new voltage regulator and now have 120v output>>>>until i put a load on it like a skil saw. Drops down to 100v. I see the governer is not moving. Not sure if its internal or just an adjustment.


----------



## peenut6

Problem solved!! previous owner must mave been using governor as the throttle adjustment. The static adjustment was slightly off and after I set it the thing would barely idle. I then seen the idle adjustment was backed nearly all the way out. I started it and adjusted screw until the engine sounded about right and now it puts out 120 and drops to about 117v with saw as the load. Sounds much quieter and smoother now also and governor is doing its job. Will have to see if I can borrow a rpm guage to check for 3600rpm so I and getting 60hz. Now it is as quiet or at least close to my coleman pm1500 which has a little Kawasaki engine. Also a nice little genny but was looking for a little more output.


----------



## cliffbarmore

How do you remove the rotor from the crankshaft?
I have it stripped down with the rotor bare.
All the Generator components removed.


----------



## Chendler

It’s really great posts.


----------

